# Join my wife



## manchester280 (May 15, 2016)

Dear all,

Im Egyptian national live in kuwait and my wife Spanish she work now in Greece I would like to join her there to live with her what kind of visa I should apply and what the documents and I want add i have now visa Schengen six months as family member from EU.

Best Regards,


----------

